# Mold on Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

A coworker brought me a box of 10 Romeo y Julieta Mille Fleurs back from Kuwait and they have a bit of mold on them. Little white fluffy specs that came off when wiped. Its not a lot, actually its very very little.

Of the 10, only 2 had some on the foot - and by some I mean a single spec. I know mold on the foot means its a gonner, but its such a minute amount - like I had to look super close to even see it. I can't even get a good picture of it because its so small.

Should I pitch these two, try and salvage them, or can I smoke them up this weekend? Cull the herd so to speak - smoke the ones that have the specs.

I plan to give the other 8 a really good once over and a wipe, freeze and then store. However, should I store them in a seperate humi from my NCs to avoid infecting my other sticks, or just make sure the rh stays below 65% and forget about them?

Sorry for the newb questions, but I am a newb... so. Thanks!


----------



## CloakedInSmoke (Sep 14, 2016)

Instead of pitching, send the 2 my way, I'll examine them further.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Best bet to pitch the 2 with mold on the feet..or you could clip em back to see if it continues. But you may miss it. Molds specks are not that uncommon.

Ya if you keep em 65 or under they'll be fine...

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Best bet to pitch the 2 with mold on the feet..or you could clip em back to see if it continues. But you may miss it. Molds specks are not that uncommon.
> 
> Ya if you keep em 65 or under they'll be fine...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Any danger to just cutting those 2 back a bit and smoking them this weekend? I intend to let the other 8 sit for quite some time.


----------



## Isonj (Apr 12, 2013)

I would toss the 2 with mold and throw the other 8 in a tupperware container w a boveda pack. Store them in a cool place and you should be good to go.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Like I said you may miss the mold when you clip it and it could still be in there. If it were me. I'd clip 1/2 inch at a time, check it out and fire it up.. But that's me , I'm neither a health nut or the sharpest knife in the drawer.lol

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> Like I said you may miss the mold when you clip it and it could still be in there. If it were me. I'd clip 1/2 inch at a time, check it out and fire it up.. But that's me , I'm neither a health nut or the sharpest knife in the drawer.lol
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


I appreciate the advice. I just hate the idea of pitching two sticks because of a speck of white mold, which is why I asked about cutting it back. I'll probably do the same as you and cut a 1/2 inch off, inspect then light up. I'm not really worried about it because we ingest mold spores every single day and in the case of this cigar I wont be inhaling. Now, if the mold were any color but white and in an a greater amount they would get scrapped in a second.

I will wipe em down, freeze, then store below 65% rh. Should they be kept away from my other sticks, or am I good to keep them together?


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Semper Noctem said:


> I appreciate the advice. I just hate the idea of pitching two sticks because of a speck of white mold, which is why I asked about cutting it back. I'll probably do the same as you and cut a 1/2 inch off, inspect then light up. I'm not really worried about it because we ingest mold spores every single day and in the case of this cigar I wont be inhaling. Now, if the mold were any color but white and in an a greater amount they would get scrapped in a second.
> 
> I will wipe em down, freeze, then store below 65% rh. Should they be kept away from my other sticks, or am I good to keep them together?


I toss em in my cabinet..never had an issue. But I never get above 65. Ccs are usually at 61-63.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

UBC03 said:


> I toss em in my cabinet..never had an issue. But I never get above 65. Ccs are usually at 61-63.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


Again, I appreciate the help. Thanks!


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

No worries..But like I said take it with a grain of salt..I'm not very health conscious.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Soak 'em in bleach, then... just kidding.

It depends on your own mindset. From your description, personally I'd probably cut them back and smoke them. From what I've read it's the spores that can cause health issues and I'm inclined to believe that burning relatively innocuous white mold would eliminate the possibility of ingesting them anyway. Probably more at risk sniffing them than smoking them. But I'm not a doctor or a biologist. So take my comments as merely the ravings of a lunatic and do what seems right to you (I say as I don my flame-suit).


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Soak 'em in bleach, then... just kidding.
> 
> It depends on your own mindset. From your description, personally I'd probably cut them back and smoke them. From what I've read it's the spores that can cause health issues and I'm inclined to believe that burning relatively innocuous white mold would eliminate the possibility of ingesting them anyway. Probably more at risk sniffing them than smoking them. But I'm not a doctor or a biologist. So take my comments as merely the ravings of a lunatic and do what seems right to you (I say as I don my flame-suit).


That's sort of my thought process too. Burning tobacco will kill the little bit of mold spores that there are in my cigar. I know we breathe mold with every breath, and our cigars all have mold spores in them already.

Still, everyone says to toss them if mold is on the foot... so I've got that in the back of my head.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Semper Noctem said:


> That's sort of my thought process too. Burning tobacco will kill the little bit of mold spores that there are in my cigar. I know we breathe mold with every breath, and our cigars all have mold spores in them already.
> 
> Still, everyone says to toss them if mold is on the foot... so I've got that in the back of my head.


Agree. If anyone is paranoid about it they can toss 'em. Incineration sounds okay to me.










Thanks for changing your font, BTW. I can actually read your posts w/o squinting now! :grin2:


----------



## BaconandEggs (Jun 4, 2016)

I had the same problem with some RyJ tubos that I bought.

I wiped the suckers down and burned the rest of the mold off (if any) if you catch my drift.

Just clip it and light up.

If you are having doubts, instead of sending it to @CloakedInSmoke for "inspection", send them to me for sampling.

I wouldn't want you or @CloakedInSmoke to get sick! I'll sacrifice myself!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

curmudgeonista said:


> Agree. If anyone is paranoid about it they can toss 'em. Incineration sounds okay to me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sounds good to me. Glad my font is more to your liking!


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

BaconandEggs said:


> I had the same problem with some RyJ tubos that I bought.
> 
> I wiped the suckers down and burned the rest of the mold off (if any) if you catch my drift.
> 
> ...


How selfless of you.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Mold always gets attention...if it's on the foot I've always cut them back 1/2 at a time and if there isn't anything present afterwards... I'd smoke them. As long as you don't have health issues like a cold, asthma, etc. Find another source to put the 8 cigars in to quarantine them from any other sticks ....tupperware works great.


----------



## Gummy Jones (Mar 30, 2017)

Wipe them off, purge and then smoke them. Fire kills everything.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

Pretty normal. I've had a box shipped in with that. Wiped 'em down with cigar juice and the box too and haven't had any problems. Green mold on the sticks is much different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

I just got 2 boxes of Millie's in the other week. OLM OIC 14. Looked like this when I opened them up. Quick wipe and into the humi they went. No biggie.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## awk6898 (Apr 1, 2017)

Better pic.









Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I have smoked many a moldy cigar and lived to tell the tale. Even ones with the dreaded green mold. Remember mold is good for ya Cuban Penicillin.:vs_OMG:


----------



## Joe Sticks (May 31, 2016)

Well, I'm probably overly paranoid having experienced health issues related to breathing that kept me away from cigars for a long time. I look at it as a cost vs benefit deal. What might it cost in harm versus the benefits. If it were at all iffy and in the foot, I'd likely just toss it. I can easily get more CCs. Getting health back is a whole different matter. YMMV


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Semper Noctem (Feb 10, 2017)

awk6898 said:


> Better pic.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is exaclty how mine looked. Thanks!


----------

